# I Reinstalled the tune on my Eco



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

After driving and feeling like I am always in too high of a gear and I always use premium, I decided to reinstall the tune again. Esp after getting that email about upgrading. So far I am enjoying the power again. See what it does to the MPG. That was the reason I removed last time.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

New word ............SO ...

That's Nice to know that you like to Experiment with yer Cruzen ..


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> New word ............SO ...
> 
> That's Nice to know that you like to Experiment with yer Cruzen ..


Yea I was thinking that also but it is mine and paid off so as long as the car drives the way I like. More importantly I was tired of feeling like I was always in too high of a gear esp getting on the hwy and passing people.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

With that Title we are going to think that you gave your cruzen back to GM ..


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> With that Title we are going to think that you gave your cruzen back to GM ..



What???? Why would I do that. Remember this is my 2nd Cruzen so I must like them.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha I thought it said returned. 

You using your original calibration or the new setup they have?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I thought you returned it as well lol... your Cruze is real confused.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I was like what happened, we lost another one! New tune really really like premium fuel.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Sorry guys I did not catch that(retuned/returned)! Even with Brian's comment:


> With that Title we are going to think that you gave your cruzen back to GM


 I changed the title to: I reinstalled the Tune on my Eco(but it still shows old title in todays posts list. Maybe it is the definition of insanity doing the same thing over and over expecting different results. I am using the original calibration and sent in my request for the updated calibration. I will not drive around with Cruise on all the time. Maybe there is a problem with the select a tune feature on my original tune that hopefully the upgrade will fix. Merc said somthing in a different thread about installing the Tune and using premium fuel(I was not using premium all the time even tuned and I wasn't). Gas prices so cheap now, I really don't care as long as the car runs good.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

New tune should accommodate lower octanes but 91/93 is friggin awesome. What you want to avoid is sharp throttle jabs. Slower pedal can let you rev 3-4k in Eco still. Great for those I'm not going for gold hyper and I'm not really trying to overtake the car next to me. I'm usually like that for timing lights.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> New tune should accommodate lower octanes but 91/93 is friggin awesome. What you want to avoid is sharp throttle jabs. Slower pedal can let you rev 3-4k in Eco still. Great for those I'm not going for gold hyper and I'm not really trying to overtake the car next to me. I'm usually like that for timing lights.


I don't try to race anyone because I know what I have even with tune. Seemed like the turbo was kicking in too much when using the select a tune. That is why I think to try and keep the cruise off. I am not concerned with the octane as much as I had a defective tune. The data log I sent in initially was OK, so.... there was no problem with the tune. Hope the upgrade will help that.

Can I delete my initial post and read so people don't think I got rid of my car!!! or can you change what the title says in "Today's Posts"


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I thought cruise on was the Eco tune on the select a tune. 

I got your title for ya.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Title change took.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Title change took.



Yes I saw that thanks. Now I hope the re installation of this old tune does the same. I think I remember the problem with the tune now: I experienced it this morning, while just taking off and not getting into the throttle, the car will just take off or surge. Maybe it was because cold? I was going to check my plugs today to see how they look. Not planning on changing them maybe cleaning them up if carboned up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Go get the NGK BRK7E or BRK8E plugs and gap them to 0.025". Surging will very likely stop.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I pulled the plugs out and cleaned/checked gap and reinstalled seemed to help. When I used tune driving on streets no problem and MPG good on hwy. B4 I was trying to run the Eco mode all the time(regular driving and hwy) It seems all is good now.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

How far out were your plug gaps?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

money_man said:


> How far out were your plug gaps?
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


They weren't out at all I just checked them. .028 as factory specs


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh thought you cleaned and regapped them and it was now running smoother


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

Not to thread jack, but I finally got around to installing my tune.
First impression was: holy ****...
I feel like it has too much surge with very very very light throttle...
I'm hoping it smooths out as it learns my driving...
Also had to relearn my shifting habits so I'm not riding the clutch since the throttle is like its attached to a cable now.
Currently running 89.
I just dont like the fact that as soon as you lightly touch the gas, BANG, massive acceleration. 
It seems like the tune wants to be on all the time and backs off gradually when it sees you arent trying to be tony Stewart.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Patman how many miles on your plugs? 



josh2012eco Datalog then send back to BNR or trifecta. new(new) tune takes that feeling away you speak of. You just can't jab the throttle or it seems like you want to race. Slow steady pedal is all you need.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> Patman how many miles on your plugs?



According to my spreadsheet, maybe about 4000 miles to replace NGKs with about 20000 on previously. I have been messing with plugs and gaps(and K&N air filter) for a while until I decided to go back all stock.


----------

